# Sprinkler Head Popped Off?



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

To start out, I know absolutely nothing about irrigation systems or tinkering with the sprinkler heads.

Well, the other day I noticed I had a fountain of water shooting straight up from one of my sprinkler heads while the system was running. I turned it off and I found two pieces lying on the ground. One piece was a 2" tube-like mesh piece and the other was the round top. This sprinkler head is the type that sprays a fixed 180 degree fan spray. So I figured I would simply insert the mesh filter piece and then the round head piece would just screw on, but the threads aren't catching anything. I just spin the head and spin it, nothing grabs.

I've had issues with this particular head as well as another just like it. They both come out of alignment every 2-3 sessions and I have to give them a halfturn to re-align them. How do I prevent this from happening?

To the original problem, how do I fix this? Here is a pic of the two pieces I found on the ground.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

You could try some teflon tape just to increase the friction, but if the threads are beginning to wear on the body, it may be time to just replace the sprinklers and be done with it.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

Yeah, just replace whichever has dull threads on it, possibly both. Make sure you replace it with the same thing though. The head should just screw out of the ground, so you probably don't have to dig.

Sometimes the riser (connects the head to the lateral PVC lines underground) will also come out, attached to the head. Just screw the riser into your new head and screw it back in if this is the case.

You also probably want to run the zone for like 3 seconds without the nozzle on top just to flush out any dirt or debris that may have gotten inside the pipes while you're replacing it. You'll probably need a second person to turn the zone on and off, unless you have a smart controller you can yell at Siri or Alexa to turn on and off while you're holding the stem.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

So, do I just need to buy new parts that look like the ones in the pic I posted, or is there an entire sprinkler body I have to buy?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I have had a few nozzles pop off. First thing I do is just replace it. Sometimes they work loose on their own, were cross threaded when put on, etc. Replacing may be all it needs.

If that doesn't work, buy a new spray nozzle before the spray body. It should come with the filter. Try that first as they are only a couple bucks and easy to swap. I keep extra spray and rotator nozzles on hand for all my heads to use when they get clogged, stop turning, run over by the neighbor etc. I don't keep spray bodies on hand, but it isn't a bad idea to have 1-2 in case something happens and you need to swap one. The bodies are not that expensive either, but they are a bigger pain to change out.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I keep spares for both on hand personally. I would just buy the nozzle body and the nozzle and if you want to try one and see if that fixes it, then if not replace the body, that's up to you. I don't find them expensive enough or enough of a hassle to bother and typically when problems start I just replace the nozzle body and nozzle. I may keep the old nozzle if once it's out and I can take a look, everything looks kosher.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Great! Thank you so much for the information, I really appreciate it you guys :thumbup:


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

If you post pics of the top of your head/nozzle, we can help you pick out replacements if you need help with that. Home Depot usually has what you need unless you have rotary nozzles.


----------

